# 93463



## armymomryan (Jul 13, 2011)

I am being told that I can bill 93463 for intracoronary nitro, I always thought intra. nitro was unbillable.  My doc does document this in dictation with heart cath but I don't see anything in dictation regarding hemodynamic measuements. Any feedback?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jul 14, 2011)

armymomryan said:


> I am being told that I can bill 93463 for intracoronary nitro, I always thought intra. nitro was unbillable.  My doc does document this in dictation with heart cath but I don't see anything in dictation regarding hemodynamic measuements. Any feedback?




I would say no. 93643 is not to be assigned for intracoronary administration pharmacolgic agents during percutaneous coronary interventional procedures,intracoronary assessments of pressure flow or during intracoronary imaging procedures.


----------

